# مطلوب بشكل عاجل سكن عمال



## مهجول الليل (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

لمن يعرف أو عنده سكن يصلح ليكون سكن عمال ويتسع لحوالي 150 عامل يعني يكون حوال 20 غرفة بالمدينة الصناعية الثانية ...

ضروووري تكفون ...

وهذا جوالي لأي استفسار 
0590093709


----------

